# hi swollen sensation, loss of voice, having to clear throat HELP PLEASE



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

hi all i have been quiet it has been a while since i posted a few may remember i had a huge lump last year in my neck that turned out to be castlemans disease. i found a new endo as my gp refused to deal with my hashimotos as i have too many other things going on long story short my new endo was fab then she left (typical) and i was meant to be seen last December but had to ring around and see what was going on.. i have a appointment with a new endo on Friday and i have these symptoms

a feeling at the bottom middle of neck like someone is constantly pushing on it

i get pains from my neck to my ears at times

i go hoarse lose my voice and have to clear it quiet regularly

it can be weird at times when i swallow

there is no lump from what i can feel

i was diagnosed with hasihmotos in 2011 and was told there are nodules on my thyroid. i was wondering are these symptoms normal they have bee here months now and i havnt had a scan since September 2013.

thanks in advance


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> i was wondering are these symptoms normal they have bee here months now and i havnt had a scan since September 2013.


No - not normal. Good thing you are seeing a new endo. A ultrasound is in order to see what's going on.

Keep us updated.


----------



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

I am having problems like you - I am on the cancellation list to go see an ENT and really wish they could get me in really really soon. I have a multi nodular goiter and my PCP thinks it is time for it to come out but had to send me to the ENT for the "official ruling". I was miserable last night - pressure and pain on one side of my neck up towards my ear. No way to get comfortable. I get hoarse very easily, especially if I have to talk more than normal at work. I guess I don't have any words of wisdom other than to hang in there and keep pushing for answers. Good luck Friday!


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

thanks i thought it wasnt normal i have not long been diagnosed with another melanoma this time an in situ one but i hope if i get sent for an ultrasound it wont be a long wait... i dont feel a goiter but was told my thyroid was multi nodular. ksgal i hope you dont have to wait to long. i just got a phone call saying they want to see me friday morning instead xx


----------



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

Did you have your appointment shorty85? I was just wondering how it went? Mine is this Friday and I am so ready. Last night I developed a strange sharp "poking" pain on the left side of my neck which is new and I am really hoarse today.


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

yes sorry i havnt updated i have been in bad form, she was as much use as a chocolate teapot she had discharged me before she even asked how i was feeling. i got my bloods done but apparently my symptoms are nothing to do with my hashis or even my thyroid she doesnt think i need an ultra sound and i need to go back to my gp :sad0016:. said there is no way my nodules are bigger as my scan in 2013 was perfectly normal :confused0068: . said that even she probably has nodules on here thyroid. she also went on to say my granny probably has hashis and doesnt even know it . so i rung today to see if my bloods are back as if they are normal i will consider going to my gp she made me feel like i was making the whole thing up which has put me going to the gp at all.. hope yours goes better ksgal :hugs:


----------



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

Wow....that is such a let down! I feel so sorry for you!!! When you look at thyroid disease on the internet it says to contract your doctor if you have sympoms like you are having as it could be a sign of serious illnesses.....makes you wonder when the doctors just brush you off.

Keep pushing! You know how you feel!!!!!! Keep fighting! I took my daughter to doctors for over 8 months before we finally found out she had celiac disease. Some of them told her she was just constipated and keep a back of high fiber cereal with her to snack on all day....yeah, right. She was to the point that all she could eat was plain oatmeal. The did a biopsy while doing other testing on her and it came back positive for celiac...but it was a fight to get that diagnosis.

I don't know why it has to be so difficult to feel better.


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

I have a brilliant gp and have a rare disease and have had melanoma twice so I know he will listen to me and refer me on probably to an ent. Oh and yes I have Googled and a lot of my symptoms point to thyroid cancer which is serious so I have no idea why the endo wouldn't just give me an ultrasound


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Oh and let me know how u get on


----------

